# Banana Foster Q-View



## ptjd (Feb 3, 2009)

OK made this last week, I need to make it more often because it is so easy to do and will impress your friends!!

Need
Banana's
Banana Liqueur
Fresh grated Nutmeg and Cinnamon
Half stick Butter unsalted
 1/3rd Cup Brown Sugar Brown sugar 
Dark Rum, I used Pyrat XO Reserve from Anguilla
Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream





Melt butter, brown sugar and banana liqueur over medium heat until bubbling.



Add Nutmeg, Cinnamon and sliced Banana's



Now for the finale, crank heat to high and add 1/4 cup rum.
Now be careful, I tilt the pan to flambe but if you are not sure you can use a fireplace lighter or just let it bubble till alcohol evaporates.



Another important note, pre-freeze the ice cream in the bowls you are going to serve in until they are rock hard.



Then pour over Ice cream!!!
Very easy and delicious!!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Man that looks tasty. I'd have to keep my grandaughter Morgan at bay! She loves nanners!


----------



## killbuck (Feb 4, 2009)

I now KNOW what I'm fixing for dessert at my Mothers Day cookout this year! Thank you for the recipe and I know they will really enjoy this.
Can you tell me how many this serves? I'll be serving about 30 this year.

Killbuck


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I love that stuff and thanks for the great QView.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

That does it... I'm moving east.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks great, gonna save this one for sure.

My lil girl loves her bananas and ice cream, now she can combine the 2


----------



## willybonk (Feb 4, 2009)

looks amazing! love these threads


----------



## captnroger (Feb 4, 2009)

awesome man, thanks for the recipe and pics!


----------



## iadubber (Feb 4, 2009)

:drool: 

Looks great!


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 4, 2009)

Boy that looks tasty!


----------



## fired up (Feb 4, 2009)

Classic and simplicity at its best.


----------



## ptjd (Feb 4, 2009)

I have never made it for 30 but in general 1 banana for 2 people.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## petesque (Feb 4, 2009)

Not before dinner I will eat to much.

Pete


----------



## ptjd (Feb 4, 2009)

Needed to add, you need to make multiple batches for that many people, I have made for about 8 before and that's maxing the pan. Also if you let the syrup bubble too long it will start to separate the butter and brown sugar.


----------



## killbuck (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I quess this will mean I may have to make a practice batch, or 2, so I get right.


----------



## shriv (Feb 5, 2009)

great qview. I copied and pasted it all!
Pat


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

Man that looks good!!


----------



## gobbledot (Feb 5, 2009)

PTJD man does that look mighty good.. Great job and nice pix's to go with it....


----------

